# help with finding natural intibiodics that can be grown in a garden



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Well, just like the title says, I don't want to stock up on pharm meds, I would like to start growing natural antibiodics, i have heard that echinacea is a good antibiodic, have read about a few others, does anyone grow their own? if so, what has worked well for you in your garden?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It is a bit tangental to your topic, but natural honey is an excellent antibiotic. If practical, start a bee hive. Not only will they give you honey, but they will help pollinate the plants in your garden so they will produce more too.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

awesome Inor, we go through lots of honey, we also have a few lbs of bee pollen stored away, will be storing more and more honey and pollen now for sure, cheers!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Echinacia is not an antibiotic. It is an immune system stimulant - big difference. Vitamin C in large IV doses does the same things but better. Both work best if built up in the body prior to an injury or trauma.

Garlic has some antibiotic compounds but not against everything.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Echinacia is not an antibiotic. It is an immune system stimulant - big difference. Vitamin C in large IV doses does the same things but better. Both work best if built up in the body prior to an injury or trauma.
> 
> Garlic has some antibiotic compounds but not against everything.


good to know, thanks for clarifying! cheers


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I went to amazon and picked up a book on all known natural remedies from the local and native plants from this side of Canada, specifically the rocky mountains which is a stones throw from where I live. Edible and Medicinal plants of the Rockies by Linda Kershaw, Book should be here on wednesday. it will be a good start anyways. most of this stuff can be found and replanted around the house!


----------



## MedicineMan (Jul 5, 2014)

have you heard of Essential oils? oregano essential oil is a super antibiotic that out performs all top pharmaceutical antibiotics. heres website www.mydoterra.com/laceylocke message me if you have any questions my email is [email protected]


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

MedicineMan said:


> have you heard of Essential oils? oregano essential oil is a super antibiotic that out performs all top pharmaceutical antibiotics. heres website www.mydoterra.com/laceylocke message me if you have any questions my email is [email protected]


cheers!


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Echinacia is not an antibiotic. It is an immune system stimulant - big difference. Vitamin C in large IV doses does the same things but better. Both work best if built up in the body prior to an injury or trauma.
> 
> Garlic has some antibiotic compounds but not against everything.


Vitamin C does not build up in the body. Like all water soluble compounds, the are utilized to the capacity they are needed at the time they are ingested and then eliminated via the micturation process; taking a wizz... So, if one takes large doses of vitamin C, they get Vitamin C-rich urine and possibly a bad case of diarrhea.

From NIH; National Institute of Health:
The best way to keep Vitamin C in your system is by including Vitamin C-rich foods in your diet.

Amounts greater than 2,000 mg/day are not recommended because such high doses can lead to stomach upset and diarrhea.

Fruits with the highest sources of vitamin C include:
Cantaloupe
Citrus fruits and juices, such as orange and grapefruit
Kiwi fruit
Mango
Papaya
Pineapple
Strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, cranberries
Watermelon

Vegetables with the highest sources of vitamin C include:
Broccoli, Brussels sprouts, cauliflower
Green and red peppers
Spinach, cabbage, turnip greens, and other leafy greens
Sweet and white potatoes
Tomatoes and tomato juice
Winter squash


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Lots of great info!

In all honesty, for short term solutions I'd likely rely on pharmaceuticals. Most stuff currently on the shelves of drug stores are good for 2 or 3 years, some more. 

For long term disasters, natural medicine would the way to go. That's why at home I have books on both subjects. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

jro1 said:


> I went to amazon and picked up a book on all known natural remedies from the local and native plants from this side of Canada, specifically the rocky mountains which is a stones throw from where I live. Edible and Medicinal plants of the Rockies by Linda Kershaw, Book should be here on wednesday. it will be a good start anyways. most of this stuff can be found and replanted around the house!


Here's another on the subject

Backyard Medicine - Harvest and Make Your Own Herbal Remedies

(Sorry, I don't go much farther out than my sales floor)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Rob Roy said:


> Here's another on the subject
> 
> Backyard Medicine - Harvest and Make Your Own Herbal Remedies
> 
> (Sorry, I don't go much farther out than my sales floor)


You should buy stuff from Rob Roy. His prices are decent and the customer service is excellent. Just sayin...


----------



## Philip (Jul 14, 2014)

The best natural antibiotics are GARLIC, Echinacea, Colloidal Silver, Pau D'Arco, Manuka Honey and cabbage.


----------

